Ask HN: Why does coronavirus not kill bats and can we use their antibodies? - asimjalis
======
billconan
[https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/02/10/coronavirus-outbreak-
ra...](https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/02/10/coronavirus-outbreak-raises-
question-why-are-bat-viruses-so-deadly/)

[https://www.sciencealert.com/deadly-viruses-always-seem-
to-s...](https://www.sciencealert.com/deadly-viruses-always-seem-to-start-off-
with-bats-here-s-why-they-re-patient-zero)

------
throwaway888abc
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvbyRdRRb7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvbyRdRRb7o)

------
Leftium
This 12 minute video explained it pretty well:
[https://youtu.be/iJ2jDPgvbTY](https://youtu.be/iJ2jDPgvbTY)

------
poormystic
It's a good question. Based purely on a guess, I'd say that human antibodies
are constructed in such a way that other parts of the immune system do not
destroy them - in other words our natural antibodies pass a "self or non-self"
test. I don't know whether that applies to the immunoglobulins. But I think
bat antibodies might make us very sick

~~~
poormystic
And now I see from the fresh links that bats don't have the same kind of
immune system as humans. Antibodies are not made by bats.

